# The face of an angel, a body of a devil -> The Perfect Woman



## stone100674 (Jun 22, 2012)

I won't lie if a woman looks like that I am interested, but if she is a void it's a one night stand. I dont' need anyone to cook for me, I actually have some skill in the kitchen. Cleaning, I could use help with that. Oral, yes please . Also substiute Gears of war 3 for call of duty and I can tune out nagging so she can chatter all she wants.

I used to have a t shirt that was a mock personal ad looking for perfect woman, I don't remember the whole thing but one phrase was "she should act like a lady in public, and a whore in bed". Perfect.


----------



## Mutatio NOmenis (Jun 22, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> How are my posts in this thread doing that? I was giving my opinion.


Remember the Feminism threads? That's what I'm getting at. The girls there more than adequately made their points, but you still got into fights with people who weren't pro-feminism. And then you get all righteous in the pornography threads, and you started again in this thread. It seems like every time a feminism+/porn+/prostitution thread comes, you get riled up and start championing the cause. And it's happening in this thread all over again



skycloud86 said:


> I don't even know where to start with this crap. I know men in general can be shallow and superficial, but this is taking even that too far. As for the disgusting misogynistic poster, don' even get me started on that crap. Your post is reducing women to brainless sex objects.


How is that not getting all hot and bothered?


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> As for that awful poster, do you really believe that such a woman is "perfect" for most men?


I thought the "awful" poster was making the same point you are making -- that such a woman does not exist except in the fantasies of silly men. 

What gives with the nasty tone? Did you actually read the thing before attacking? Did I misread something here?


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Mutatio NOmenis said:


> Remember the Feminism threads? That's what I'm getting at. The girls there more than adequately made their points


Women, not girls. Most were over 18, and I agree.



> but you still got into fights with people who weren't pro-feminism.


It takes more than person to have a fight.



> And then you get all righteous in the pornography threads, and you started again in this thread. It seems like every time a feminism+/porn+/prostitution thread comes, you get riled up and start championing the cause. And it's happening in this thread all over again


I'm not going to apologise for being passionate when it comes to my beliefs and views.



> How is that not getting all hot and bothered?


I was more in disbelief than anything.


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

Jennywocky said:


> I thought the "awful" poster was making the same point you are making -- that such a woman does not exist except in the fantasies of silly men.


How is it?



> What gives with the nasty tone? Did you actually read the thing before attacking? Did I misread something here?


If there's a nasty tone there, it wasn't intentional.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

FacePalm said:


> Miss Angel. You are right about the word "most" being too vague for this discussion. For starters, based on my observation in real life, INFJs (you should know of all people) and INFPs, or other NFs for that matter, don't necessary dream about that woman in the poster. For other types, it really depends on the individual. But I'll say the said woman is pretty much what the Ss are looking for, especially for us SPs (life-experiencers). So this one-size-fits-all myth is easily busted.
> 
> For me personally as an ISTP, the description in that poster minus COD is pretty close to what I need out of a woman. Doesn't mean this is ALL I'm looking for, but I'll take a woman like that any day as long as she doesn't come with any major issue (e.g. playing COD) LOL!


I wonder if you can back up your theories about certain MBTI types being attracted to certain types of women. All the assertions above are baseless.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

Tenshi said:


> Hehe, I actually first wrote "most", but then I thought it would be too vague. x)


I only speak for myself. You said "every man" --- I personally dislike being lumped in as possibly having a certain kind of view just because I have a penis.


----------



## Boolean11 (Jun 11, 2012)

Tenshi said:


> Is that the dream woman of most men*?
> 
> I've actually heard of lot of how the perfect woman would be an innocent and chaste lady in public, but a pervy sex kitten between the sheets? What are your thoughts on this?


Her name is エイプリルフールの she is that Japanese sexbot they built in 2020 (I'm from the future were YouTube trolls don't exist since they are engaged with her)


----------



## Jennywocky (Aug 7, 2009)

skycloud86 said:


> If there's a nasty tone there, it wasn't intentional.


Wow. Well, take it as feedback then; your unexpected response kind of made my jaw drop. Seemed like a waaaay over-the-top reaction to me.

....anyway, carry on, I guess...



Mutatio NOmenis said:


> I'm just having fun with this one, but if women aren't fragile damsels in distress and are more than capable of defending themselves, then why do you rush to their aid? Wouldn't that in a way be implying that they are weak and cannot defend themselves without a man's help.


I didn't see an issue with that, I just didn't even really perceive an attack on women, just an attack(by the artist) on men who think such silly things about women and have such irrational expectations...

Makes me want to be even more careful with sarcasm, lest someone doesn't read.



Cephalonimbus said:


> Yeah i have a thing for women with hooves.


Sigh. Damn. I knew I should have gotten those filed down.
(Might be easier to get my horns sharpened up instead.)


----------



## changos (Nov 21, 2011)

> Is that the dream woman of most men*?


I believe it is the dream of many, I don't know if "most". Not my dream actually.

In my country most people say that a great wife is a lady on the streets and a whore in bed... I don't feel like that, I disagree with it.


----------



## Cephalonimbus (Dec 6, 2010)

I feel as if i owe this thread a serious reply to balance out my corny joke.

While this is a legitimate question, the way it's phrased in the title of the thread and the text underneath the picture really grinds my gears.

In a way, i'd say yes, that is my dream woman... in the sense that i like a woman who has a kind personality and is comfortable enough with her sexuality to enjoy herself in bed without being inhibited by superimposed morals about how a woman ought to behave... you know, like the caption actually sort of does.

It does. Think about it.... "body of a devil" implies that female sexuality is somehow a bad thing, that it's mutually exclusive to all the "angelic" qualities men would otherwise like to see in a woman. This is a ridiculous false dichotomy that stems right from the Victorian era and i would need to grow more palms and faces to express how stupid i think it is to still make a connection between sexuality and the devil.

Of course sex is something private, so it's true that it's a part of the relationship that i wouldn't want the world to know all the details about... but simply for the reason that it's none of their business. Certainly not because i want to keep up some sort of charade that she is pure or innocent or whatever. I don't advertise my own sexuality either.

That's another thing i can't wrap my head around: the idea that a woman should be blablabla in public is based entirely around the perception of others -- people who don't matter because they aren't part of the relationship. Who cares how pure or innocent outsiders deem your SO to be? Their opinion is irrelevant.

Pfew... got that out of my system


----------



## L'Empereur (Jun 7, 2010)

Tenshi said:


> Is that the dream woman of _most_ men?


Yes
............


----------



## skycloud86 (Jul 15, 2009)

L'Empereur said:


> Yes
> ............


How do you know?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

Tenshi said:


> Is that the dream woman of _most_ men?
> 
> I've actually heard of lot of how the perfect woman would be an innocent and chaste lady in public, but a pervy sex kitten between the sheets? What are your thoughts on this?


Actually no. I can handle the cooking and cleaning part just fine, COD players should just fuck off seriously. I also like the strong willed kind, a woman who says whats on her mind and knows what she wants from life or at least wants to figure it out.

For looks, well dunno, taste is subjective and mine differs from most guys I guess. It depends, I'd have to like her personality first.

 I think Chibi from TBM is hot...she is my kind of woman (reminds me of my ex actually):


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Oh for fuck's sake, are we really going to pretend that an attractive, sexually comfortable/confident, psychologically stable woman is not a dream for most men??
I'm not speaking of the specific woman in the poster, but if you found a woman who is attractive to you and treats you well sexually and in every day life, then you would be stupid to not reciprocate.


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, are we really going to pretend that an attractive, sexually comfortable/confident, psychologically stable woman is not a dream for most men??
> I'm not speaking of the specific woman in the poster, but if you found a woman who is attractive to you and treats you well sexually and in every day life, then you would be stupid to not reciprocate.


Yah .. but she started off saying "every" man. That's the only bone I have to pick with this thread. 

She - and others are completely ignoring the existing of the submissive men as well who actually prefer the opposite. What about demisexuals? Asexuals? Men who only like romance? Or men who want to be house-husbands and reverse the typically expected gender roles. 

Plus -- what exactly is the body of an angel? Some men like BBW's. Others like Transvestites. 

The underlying assumption based on the poster is the woman with the perfect hour-glass figure with the baby-face. Umm ... but not all men go for that sort of thing. Everyone has different preferences. The problem I have is the lumping in of all these pre-conceived ideas of "typical" to pretty much all men's preferences. 

Such threads almost always have far too many assumptions that don't consider the existence of any kind of preferences that fall outside the constraints of what is considered "normal".


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Tortured said:


> Yah .. but she started off saying "every" man. That's the only bone I have to pick with this thread.
> 
> She - and others are completely ignoring the existing of the submissive men as well who actually prefer the opposite. What about demisexuals? Asexuals? Men who only like romance? Or men who want to be house-husbands and reverse the typically expected gender roles.
> 
> ...



My point was trying to transcend the example. Most men don't enjoy the idea of a composite, obviously altered woman, but hey there she lays! 
Granted, there are some unfortunate wordings here. 


If I may be so bold to edit the OP: men, is a woman, who you find attractive, who is sexually compatible with you, who enjoys doing things with you and cares for you, your dream woman?


----------



## LibertyPrime (Dec 17, 2010)

corgiflatmate said:


> Oh for fuck's sake, are we really going to pretend that an attractive, sexually comfortable/confident, psychologically stable woman is not a dream for most men??
> I'm not speaking of the specific woman in the poster, but if you found a woman who is attractive to you and treats you well sexually and in every day life, then you would be stupid to not reciprocate.


Well yes sure, however OP was refering to a houswife gamer chick who has a cute face and smoking hot body and is also willing to give blowjobs while making sandwich in the kitchen. There was no talk about maybe finding that kinda boring and annoying. Which it is, because it sounded to me like she has not other drive then satisfying me all the time.

You should understand how much of a turnoff it is when a girl turns into that. :\....I also hate cod players. Those kocksuckers.

......and I really like girls who look kinda like Chibi...I don't get why either. Its subjective.


----------



## quadrivium (Nov 6, 2011)

Rim said:


> Well yes sure, however OP was refering to a houswife gamer chick who has a cute face and smoking hot body and is also willing to give blowjobs while making sandwich in the kitchen. There was no talk about maybe finding that kinda boring and annoying. Which it is, because it sounded to me like she has not other drive then satisfying me all the time.
> 
> You should understand how much of a turnoff it is when a girl turns into that. :\....I also hate cod players. Those kocksuckers.
> 
> ......and I really like girls who look kinda like Chibi...I don't get why either. Its subjective.



I get that the example isn't accurate globally. And the video game example really offended you, I understand that. 
My point was to look past the specifics and see what's really being asked here. You just tacked on everything again that I stripped away from it. :/


----------



## SilentScream (Mar 31, 2011)

corgiflatmate said:


> My point was trying to transcend the example. Most men don't enjoy the idea of a composite, obviously altered woman, but hey there she lays!
> Granted, there are some unfortunate wordings here.


Hehe. But wouldn't that have been a topic for a different thread? 

Male sexuality and preferences amongst the masses is an extremely poorly discussed and poorly thought out subject - and that can be seen in forums that don't typically deal with the subjects in-depth. I do believe that some of this comes from the poor depiction of male sexuality in the mass media where male heterosexuality is largely explored as completely homogonous without variation - and I saw this happening in this thread, so I called it. 

As for your questions, 



> If I may be so bold to edit the OP: men, is a woman, who you find attractive, who is sexually compatible with you, who enjoys doing things with you and cares for you, your dream woman?


I would like my SO to be someone who is free and independent to choose and live her life as she so wishes with me as an equal partner - and will assert her needs. Someone who expects massages as much as is willing to give them. Who expects to be cared for as much as is willing to care. Where everything is equal - including what she wants when it comes to sex. She has to want it whatever that may be and we have to discuss everything before forming any kind of expectations. I don't go into any relationship with any kind of preconceived notions because I want to be flexible enough to respond to her demands as well. 

Most people make the submissive woman sound like a doormat --- but everyone deserves to be treated with respect. Some of the things surrounding "servicing" lack that respect in my opinion. 

Of course, every woman is also free to choose and decide for herself how she wants to be treated in a relationship and determine her own role without being forced into it. Many men who go into relationships with pre-conceived notions of how they want their women to be like tend to start forcing at some point -- and the same is true for women as well, of course. Many of them decide to be more giving than they naturally want to be and fail to assert even when they need to. 

Finally, expectations change. People change. Important to be flexible in ones expectations. In my opinion, having a "dream woman" is a sign of some inflexibility with regards to those expectations. 

I guess what I'm trying to say is that when they say "better or worse" --- then they should really pay attention to the "worse". Having a dream/idealized woman typically assumes that everything will be peachy throughout -------- Ummm no ---- one has to accept the bad, the short-comings and live to appreciate even those moments when the dream woman can be a bit of a nightmare :tongue:


----------

